# Puppies !!



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

first up 3 hrs old 









Then 9 days old 









18 days old 








5 1/2 weeks old shhhhh let sleeping dogs lie










and 1 of the boys


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

aaaaaaaawwwwwwwww 
how cute are they, they are stunning xxx


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Thankyou


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Beautiful Daxies, love the way the pics show them from day 1


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are such beautiful babies!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

beautifull babys..never seen them spotty type be4.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Just adorable - love the spotty ones


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> beautifull babys..never seen them spotty type be4.


They are silver Dapples


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

They are little cuties - good luck in finding a good loving home for the remaining little boy


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Aaaw What Cuties, love their little wrinkly faces at 18days old


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

very very cute


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

What beautiful babies. Lovely clear phtos. Thanx for sharing them with us.


----------



## nevenoah (Mar 15, 2008)

what beautifull pups cant remember when mine was that small


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

awww they are lovely


----------



## Steffie (Jun 5, 2008)

Awww they are adorable


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what gorgeous puppies, i love the silver dapples,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

gorgeous pups they are lovely


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

sokeldachshunds said:


> They are silver Dapples


wow their very pretty 

thers a couple down the road who ave had them breeds for years...i rememba one of em years ago, his legs was so short his tummy was about half inch from the floor no lie lol.
the one they ave now is a rite lil lairey thing..it attacked my sistas staffy pmsl  i thinks it was onna death wish  but me sis staff looked at it as if ta say" shut it shorty" haha.


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

They are now 7 weeks old and boy did it take some doing to get all 5 to stay still long enough for this pic 
I had 10 others with a few half puppies on


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww blss they are so cute, have you got one going spare lol


----------



## Sitmus (May 11, 2008)

They've got so big in so little time.


----------

